# calling question



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

if im calling and i hear howls from pretty far away should i stop using my distress calls and switch to a howl or a hurt pup? or should i continue buissnes as usual and not change anything........


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Depends on the time of year, how many coyotes howling ect ect I like to howl back just about all of the time unless they are doing warning barks


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

thnx ill try that


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

marcus, i will be going out hunting saturday am for a while... i will call you friday to make our plans if you are available... grandad told me there has been a pretty one in the horse pasture for the last 2 mornings... good and thick fur... also thought about up at hillsdale in a couple of spots, depending on the wind we should get some hunting in...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Howling has become very importats in my hunting strategies. During early and late fall it seems to work quite well. There are still alot of young of the year dogs around looking for company. Dec and Jan I primarily stick with distress calls. In late Feb and March breeding pairs are establishing territories and challenging can bring some explosive results. If you want to be sucessful howling use a good howler stay away from electronics. They just don't have the emotion! I have a new one coming from Rare Earth it's about $125 but well worth it. :sniper:


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

awsome ill make shure to check the zero on my rifle before then and mabye fine tune it a little.........whats ur real name besides cya_coyote lol well anyways ill make shure to clear my shedual on satruday, and time is not a facotr for me i dont mind waking up early or stayin out late so make plans on what fits your schedual....thnx agian :beer:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

names chris... the weather is going to be cold... plan on about 3-4 hours out, i have 3 places private we will hit, then go to the public places up at hillsdale. i heard 4 howling at one of the places we will be going while i was workign skins this evening, and we have **** and deer carcasses out in the pasture, so they will stay around for a few days... pray for the snow marcus.. it will help out!

:sniper:

shooting straight on em

also, i have the fur license, so cats and fox are in!


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

curently praying for snow! can you just buy a fur licence? because if you can i think im going to buy one....i called in a small cat the other night he was within 20 yards for a good min. never spooked i wanted to test the abllity of my ghillie and it held up to the test! i would have took him but i was laking in the fur licence departmet 

-gimmie a call sometime before then and fill me in on times and where i can meet up with you at! 620-640-5599 cell or my home phone is 913-837-3614


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

marcus_rubbo said:


> if im calling and i hear howls from pretty far away should i stop using my distress calls and switch to a howl or a hurt pup? or should i continue buissnes as usual and not change anything........


It has been my experience if a coyote howls quite some distance away, he will not come. Two reasons: You may be in another coyotes territory and there is a territorial line, or it simply to far to come. In those cases I try to move closer by quite a bit and give him the hurt pup or hurt coyote sound. That will work a lot of the times. Don't be too quick to leave. Give him another howl and glass the area. There may be other coyotes that didn't howl coming. Once in awhile when you howl and another one answers you start a chain reaction and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey yooperyyotebuster whats this Rare Earth call? do they have a web site? I wnana check it out.....


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Jerry I could'nt agree with you more It was one of the first things I learned. You have to get into their territory and especially without being seen or heard. I knew my howling and coyote vocalizations were great Ive had them pretty dam ****** but they would not dishonor the coyote code. I had to get into their territory.....


----------

